# Tyres Wanted



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looking for some cheap 215/70/15 size tyres.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Look at 225/70R15, better tyre and often cheaper than 215's:

Camskill have got Michelin Agilis at £86.95 inc VAT, ex-depot. 112 load rating

They have 215/75R15 in the same tyre but £92.90 inc VAT, ex-depot. 109 load rating

I've got some used 215's but they are 16"

Otherwise look on fleabay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261803035147

Watch the load ratings on seemingly cheap tyres.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Peter,I knew someone was selling tyres but not the size.They are for son in law's van.I expect it will be me that pays.0

cabby


----------

